# Where to find a Heisler?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been looking for Heisler (Bachmann is fine for this purpose). Anyone know where I can find one? I was trying to find someone that might be interested in swapping for a Climax but it has been to no avail yet. Thanks


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Bachmann stopped producing the Heisler this year. At least I do not see any adds for them anymore. You might be able to find one left over at the online train sellers. You can usually find one on e-bay. They come up often. 

Big John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

They come up fairly often, and the seller is usually quite proud of them.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Still looking!


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, 
I think Hans at Gold Coast Station had one at the last show I was at. You might contact him and see if he has any. 
2001 Palma Drive 
Ventura, CA 93003-6359 
(805) 339-0379 

Don


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's one on the "Evil Bay" Regal

G-scale 1:20.3 Two-Truck Heisler Locomotive Bachmann - eBay (item 320647240948 end time Jan-30-11 19:43:31 PST)


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Have one or two. 
I'll swap you.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Curmudgeon, are you willing to trade the other one too? 

Ed


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

For what? 
These are sitting in my basement, still packaged. 
I will take them out and make sure they are in good working order. 
Have to check....I think it's two.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

81794 and 81797, Lukens Steel and Oregon Lumber. 
Whatever number goes with each name... 

In the Styrofoam liners, inner box, foam, and outer box.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Curmudgeon, 

How do I get in touch with you? Thanks


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, have you got one you'd send over here to UK? In return for $$$$$$$, of course. Oregon Lumber would be pretty cool. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Dave, 

My direct email is [email protected]. Thanks 

Rich


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

What are you interested in? 

Ed


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ed, 
I have been looking to model many of the different logging engines and as I have a Shay, a Climax then I was looking to round out the main geared loco's with a Heisler.


----------

